# The Headbutt?



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

I've been breaking peoples noses with the crown of my head since I was in middleschool.

What do people think about it in MMA competition and just in streetfighting?


----------



## gduff2 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: head butt*

I tend to think it ought to be legal. Rules in MMA should be there primarily to prevent serious permenant damage to the fighters. For example elbow strikes to the throte while on the ground. I heard this could crush a wind pipe. Elbow strikes to the top of the head are no longer legal. I suspect this could cause spinal damage. IDK. I think hair grabbing should be legal too, like old school UFC. Then everybody will shave their head 
Hopefuly sombody who know what they're talking about will chime in


----------



## oddtodd76 (May 2, 2006)

let's keep head butting illegal. Just for my sake. My luck I would be on the ground with some melon head like tito  and would just cave my face in. nah, doesn't sound very fun in my book.


----------



## Paw (May 23, 2006)

gduff2 said:


> I tend to think it ought to be legal. Rules in MMA should be there primarily to prevent serious permenant damage to the fighters. For example elbow strikes to the throte while on the ground. I heard this could crush a wind pipe. Elbow strikes to the top of the head are no longer legal. I suspect this could cause spinal damage. IDK. I think hair grabbing should be legal too, like old school UFC. Then everybody will shave their head
> Hopefuly sombody who know what they're talking about will chime in


Lol it would crush the windpipe and the permanent damage there would be death. It prevents alot of realism. Whereas in a fight on a street anything goes but there are restrictions.


----------



## ColossalCanadian (May 29, 2006)

what aboot punches to the nuts? I remmeber that asian guy gettin pummeled mercilessly:dunno:


----------



## fullpitch (May 30, 2006)

I am very surprised that no one had their throat crushed on ufc by now as many elbows in throats that Ive seen. the elbows in temples could also pop eyes out so maybe thats why theyre banned too. headbutts are effective and I enjoy watching them and I hate watching a grapple fight drag on when there are so many headbutt openings that arent taken. I do not think they should be banned when knees are allowed since they can do similar damage.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

I think head butts ar out because it can cause braindamage over time to both people plus there is the reisk of possible spinal injury though long term brain damage is a real issue. being an EMT it would cause damage similar to a low speed car crash which is capable of causing bruising to the brain and swelling and over time permenant injury. broken noses are a minor thing in comparison and yea I know it gives you a quick advantage


----------



## gduff2 (May 8, 2006)

*ok*

The Don, that's interesting. I didn't think about that. Spinal injury and briusing the brain.


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

no head butting is way to dangerous for ufc.................But street fighting anything goes.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

yea I am looking at it from an EMT stand point. In a car crash when your head hits the windshield that impact one, Impact 2 is the brain hitting the front of the skull, impact 3 in the brain hitting the back of the skull. this is not even counting damage to the neck and spine whihc as stated is minimal in a head butt but the breain impact is still there this is the leading cause of brain damage in boxers hence Rocky, it was not him being hit it was his brain bouncing around inside his skull


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

I respect the medical pro standpoint, but from a fighters standpoint: If my hands and feet are wrapped in my opponent's guard, I have one weapon left. The head can be trained just like a hand and foot, if used by an amateur they can hurt themselves badly, but if you know what you're doing then you can use it properly.

Proper headbutt form: Use the crown of the head to strike the face of your opponent. That way you won't damage the soft spots on your face or the base of your spine.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

still causing your brain to smash itno the inside of your skull


----------



## Paw (May 23, 2006)

And if your taller than your opponent there not gonna always be looking up at you


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

I'm 5'7" and I have a Napolean complex. More often then not I'm the little guy. But you know how the saying goes:
"It's not the size of the dog in the fight, it's the size of the fight in the dog."


----------



## fullpitch (May 30, 2006)

speaking of headbutts is that how van damme got his growth on the forehead?


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

nah he probably got beat up by a hooker outside a bar after the midget bouncer threw him out for being stupid, I mean drunk... and to think... I'm a fan


----------



## Sub By Armbar (May 14, 2006)

IronMan said:


> I've been breaking peoples noses with the crown of my head since I was in middleschool.
> 
> What do people think about it in MMA competition and just in streetfighting?


Damn IronMan, it's amazing how high your post count is with all the time you must spend in jail.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Sub By Armbar said:


> Damn IronMan, it's amazing how high your post count is with all the time you must spend in jail.


I'm a minor, so I don't get that much time. Plus I'm a really nice guy...............Really!


----------



## Paw (May 23, 2006)

oh yeah and so am I


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Paw said:


> oh yeah and so am I


What? A minor or a nice guy?


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

Other tips on throwing a Head Butt:

Do not ballistically snap your head into the opponent using your neck. You'll injure yourself that way. It is much more effective to tuck you chin, lower your base and use your legs to propel yourself into the opponent, much like you would with an uppercut.

Strike with the crown of your head (as Ironman noted). This way if you get cut (and if you're throwing HB out as viciously as you can, you will get cut), it bleeds into your scalp and not into your eyes.

Aim for the chin, cheek, nose or temple. Anywhere else and you're just clashing skull to skull. You want your head to make contact with a softer, more "receptive" part of their body.


----------



## rana (Jun 3, 2006)

headbutts are nasty, i wouldnt like to see them in the ufc or mma, i know you guys would though.
i've been headbutted by my twin and it was nasty, i was brain jarred!
cant even remember y she did it?


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

persononly I do not think it should be allowed to much is at risk for both fighters brain damage wise in a sport where a carrear can be periously short. I like to see good fights not someone get seriously hurt. i like competition and skill. that is part of the reason I did not like Tank Abbot sure he was a colorful character. but he was a brawler who only know how to hurt people hence he did not last long in MMA from what I could tell. A few lucky shots and he'd hurt some people win some fights but against a seasoned fighter he would be toast. EARLY UFC was lacking alot of seasoned fighters the ones who did most of the winning were your only examples. I'd like to be able to follow a fighter over a carear not just a couple fights and forget who he was cause he now drools all over himself like my 3 month old.


----------



## rana (Jun 3, 2006)

The Don said:


> persononly I do not think it should be allowed to much is at risk for both fighters brain damage wise in a sport where a carrear can be periously short. I like to see good fights not someone get seriously hurt. i like competition and skill. that is part of the reason I did not like Tank Abbot sure he was a colorful character. but he was a brawler who only know how to hurt people hence he did not last long in MMA from what I could tell. A few lucky shots and he'd hurt some people win some fights but against a seasoned fighter he would be toast. EARLY UFC was lacking alot of seasoned fighters the ones who did most of the winning were your only examples. I'd like to be able to follow a fighter over a carear not just a couple fights and forget who he was cause he now drools all over himself like my 3 month old.


:thumbsup:


----------



## RileyG (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm inclined to agree with The Don too. The sport needs to grow and allowing things that are very "street-fightish" (new word) like headbutts would just further the negitive sterotype the sport has. Now if you train and you want to learn how to throw a headbutt it is very effective for self-defense.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

RileyG said:


> I'm inclined to agree with The Don too. The sport needs to grow and allowing things that are very "street-fightish" (new word) like headbutts would just further the negitive sterotype the sport has. Now if you train and you want to learn how to throw a headbutt it is very effective for self-defense.


That it can be espically if you our out numbered and get grabbed a head but can take an opponent out for several minutes espically if they have never had thier nose broken it can be a very humbling experience to someone and a major deterrant to thie friends if they see one of thier buddies get his nose splattered and the blood which looks like alot but is actually not very serious since its mainly just cappalary bleeding. it looks a mess but works in most cases


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

RileyG said:


> I'm inclined to agree with The Don too. The sport needs to grow and allowing things that are very "street-fightish" (new word) like headbutts would just further the negitive sterotype the sport has. Now if you train and you want to learn how to throw a headbutt it is very effective for self-defense.


Isn't the point of MMA to simulate a street fight in a controlled situation. That's the way I understand it anyway.

I understand the bit about keeping both fighters safe and all, but I guess I prioritize a little bit differently.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

IronMan said:


> Isn't the point of MMA to simulate a street fight in a controlled situation. That's the way I understand it anyway.
> 
> I understand the bit about keeping both fighters safe and all, but I guess I prioritize a little bit differently.


Yes and no. You have to remmber above all else its a compitetion. No one does this in hopes of ending up with severe brain damage but not alot of people understand how different injuries effect the body over a long term period. Sadly boxing has not taking this into consideration but most boxers nowadays are well aware of the risks from getting to many blows to the head over a long period of time since MMA has so much more dynamics to its compititions there are not as many blows aimed directly at the head over hte course of a fight due to shorter fight lengths and so many other options open to a fighter this is as not as serious as a concern but head butts would just add to this and introduce extra risk that is not really needed, where as in a street fight it is a good strike, in MMA it is not really needed.


----------



## RetepB (Jun 23, 2006)

Headbutting can seriously damage someone, so i'd keep it illegal.


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

I think keep headbutting out, and eliminate fence usage as well.


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

I think the fence/cage is about the only thing that is left for the UFC to recreate an environment of "real fighting." Unless you're fighting in an open field without any physical obstacles, getting crowded into/crowding your opponent into something is a viable tactic in fighting. In a real fight, if you have your back against a wall, table, desk, car (etc), you're at a distinct disadvantage. Everyone who ends up in the UFC knows that it's there, so why not train for it?


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

A headbutt would be cool to be in the UFC, it would make it a bloody and deadly sport and make a lot of fighters improve their ground game if they suck at punching on the ground. 

But also, this would make politicians want to ban UFC because it would become more deadly and gory, and no other sport like PRIDE and King of the Cage headbutt others.

But I think it would be cool and make fights end a lot shorter. I also think they should let fighters in the UFC knee people in the head like PRIDE allows.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

ok the fence is not bad. keeps a fighter from falling out.. maybe make it padded some how so it don't cut the fighter and create a stoppage for that. but the head but is a cheap move that requiers almost no skill. heck my 3 month old can bruise you with his head butts.. It is simply not needed. all it would do is shorten fighters carears give the sport a bad name an you'll end up with a bunch of half brain dead retired fighters. You think guys like ALi improove the image of boxing when you see them now? Nope why do you think they almost never go to a man like that besides being half brain dead . oh wait thats why... And no I am not insulting his carear as a boxer he was truly one of the best.. we need MMA fighters with his style that will bring in better ratings


----------

